# 2004 Jetta Variant Interior Project



## 5i1verbu11et (Nov 4, 2009)

I started out with a stock black leather interior.



















tried a few ideas...



















^^decided on this pattern^^

then redid my kids seats to be sure I liked it finished. the new one is on the left 










picked the style of seats.










and started the process.










front lower covers all sewn up!










a sneak peak of the fronts installed.










headliner hatch trim, the first official piece of the black headliner swap is in!




























rear seat










yes 3 rear heaters in the rear seat :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:




























and just started on the headliner yesterday.



















I will post more pics as things progress.

I plan to have the car complete for the GCVW 2011 show in August.:thumbup:


----------



## Euro 323i (Nov 29, 2005)

Very nice work. I can get any pattern printed onto microsuedes, if you need it in the future let me know.
Kevin


----------



## 5i1verbu11et (Nov 4, 2009)

Euro 323i said:


> Very nice work. I can get any pattern printed onto microsuedes, if you need it in the future let me know.
> Kevin


Thanks for the info Kevin.:thumbup: Very much appreciated.


----------



## Euro 323i (Nov 29, 2005)

5i1verbu11et said:


> Thanks for the info Kevin.:thumbup: Very much appreciated.


YW or any other cloth for that matter. He owns a company that does a lot of printing on boat covers. It molecular bonds with the materials and will last. I have done a pattern similar to yours but using the BMW motorsport colors and using a 415 topstich center thread.
Kevin


----------



## _Phenom_ (Feb 12, 2010)

Fricken awesome! I would love to do this but im sure i'd find a way to mess it up lol Great work tho! Kids gunna be balla status with that seat haha


----------



## Euro 323i (Nov 29, 2005)

5i forgot here is a baby seat I did to match his two interiors I did 
Kevin 








mini 








e30 mtech


----------



## 5i1verbu11et (Nov 4, 2009)

Kevin, 

Looks great! I always like the matching kids seats.:thumbup:


----------



## Euro 323i (Nov 29, 2005)

Thanks it was easy to do but kind of complex at the same time... 
Kevin


----------



## 5i1verbu11et (Nov 4, 2009)

this is the 2nd set in a car of my own!:thumbup:


----------



## Euro 323i (Nov 29, 2005)

I hear you never have enough time to work on your own projects. I managed to do my cabrio in 2.5days before a show about 4 years ago. That was my last interior I did for myself. I have 4 other cars I want to do interiors, along with my wifes 2010 EOS 
Kevin


----------



## 5i1verbu11et (Nov 4, 2009)

The all suede interior looks  (amazing!!!)


----------



## VR6R0ME03 (Mar 30, 2011)

I love the red stitching!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## 5i1verbu11et (Nov 4, 2009)

VR6R0ME03 said:


> I love the red stitching!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


thanks.

Here is some more red stitching in process...


----------



## 5i1verbu11et (Nov 4, 2009)

got the door cards done. pics to come......


----------



## fuerte (Sep 29, 2010)

Hey where did you get the fabric with the headliner?


----------



## 5i1verbu11et (Nov 4, 2009)

fuerte said:


> Hey where did you get the fabric with the headliner?


it is Alcantara/ultrasuede that I custom stitched


----------



## fuerte (Sep 29, 2010)

5i1verbu11et said:


> it is Alcantara/ultrasuede that I custom stitched


I will see if it worth me just taking it to someone with a warranty on the fabric.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## 5i1verbu11et (Nov 4, 2009)

fuerte said:


> I will see if it worth me just taking it to someone with a warranty on the fabric.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


where are you located?


----------



## zerosanity (Oct 20, 2005)

Superb work! TTT


----------



## 5i1verbu11et (Nov 4, 2009)

zerosanity said:


> Superb work! TTT


Thanks!


----------



## 5i1verbu11et (Nov 4, 2009)

The new wheel finished finally! 
It is wrapped in Nappa smooth grain leather (OEM for Ferrari, Porsche) Alcantara/suede with red heavy duty nylon hand stitching.


----------



## vw_dubi_mk3 (Sep 14, 2007)

What seats are those in the First post??????


----------



## 5i1verbu11et (Nov 4, 2009)

vw_dubi_mk3 said:


> What seats are those in the First post??????


You can find them in a 2002 GTI or Wolfsburg Jetta with the high (square) bolsters. I have seen them in cloth and leather from oem.

I am not totally sure on the years they were available. Anyone who knows for sure can chime in.


----------



## 5i1verbu11et (Nov 4, 2009)

just picked up a small .:R part for the interior project


----------



## WI-Wolfsburg (Mar 15, 2011)

vw_dubi_mk3 said:


> What seats are those in the First post??????


I have those seats in my 2003 Wolfsburg Edition Jetta


----------



## 5i1verbu11et (Nov 4, 2009)

next piece is done! opcorn:


----------



## 5i1verbu11et (Nov 4, 2009)

*so I pulled apart my freshly recovered seats....*

but i feel it is worth it.

take this









& this









to make this









4 way adustable power lumbar & massage.

I hope my wife likes this part of her Christmas gift.


----------



## turbo2.24.1990 (Jun 2, 2008)

man i wish u were closer so u could do some mkv seats im putting in my mkiv :banghead:


----------



## turbo2.24.1990 (Jun 2, 2008)

im guessing u have to have some nice sewing equipment to do that stuff huh? I would love to be able to do that


----------



## 5i1verbu11et (Nov 4, 2009)

turbo2.24.1990 said:


> man i wish u were closer so u could do some mkv seats im putting in my mkiv :banghead:


those are actually recovered MK4 seats done to look similar to the MK5 (except in leather & alcantara)


----------



## 2003 golfer (Sep 25, 2007)

I don't mean to thread-jack, but it seems like you guys will know the answers for my questions.

I'm seriously considering fabricating my own shift knob, and wrapping it with leather or suede, but I have no previous knowledge of how to work with interior wrapping, so I need to figure out the details of the wrapping process and materials.

What do I need to look for in terms of thread for it to be strong enough, and not fade? Are there any other things I need to keep in mind for thread?

In order to stretch the leather or suede over the shape of the shifter, do I wet it, stitch it, then let it dry? What is the proper process?

I looked at the 'in process' shot of wrapping the steering wheel, and don't really understand how the join was made smooth. I assumed you would fold the edges over, and then sew them together, but the pictures show it with a fair amount of excess still, despite the stitching beginning. So how exactly do you get a smooth joint?


----------



## 5i1verbu11et (Nov 4, 2009)

2003 golfer said:


> I don't mean to thread-jack, but it seems like you guys will know the answers for my questions.
> 
> I'm seriously considering fabricating my own shift knob, and wrapping it with leather or suede, but I have no previous knowledge of how to work with interior wrapping, so I need to figure out the details of the wrapping process and materials.
> 
> ...


send me an email to [email protected]


----------



## 5i1verbu11et (Nov 4, 2009)

*Father's Day gifts for the interior*










And some pics of the almost finished interior


----------



## 5i1verbu11et (Nov 4, 2009)

This wheel is now for sale. See the link in my signature. 



5i1verbu11et said:


> The new wheel finished finally!
> It is wrapped in Nappa smooth grain leather (OEM for Ferrari, Porsche) Alcantara/suede with red heavy duty nylon hand stitching.


----------



## 5i1verbu11et (Nov 4, 2009)

Out with the "old" and in with the new!

.:R32 steering wheel is done!


----------



## Broshi (May 22, 2011)

Holy SH_T that is CRAZY! I would pay you money to do this kind of work on my '00 Jetta. The seats look like a serious job, but I would seriously consider doing this to a second set of seats to replace my black leathers. 

:beer::beer::beer:
:beer::beer::beer:

For a professional job. :thumbup:


----------



## 5i1verbu11et (Nov 4, 2009)

Broshi said:


> Holy SH_T that is CRAZY! I would pay you money to do this kind of work on my '00 Jetta. The seats look like a serious job, but I would seriously consider doing this to a second set of seats to replace my black leathers.
> 
> :beer::beer::beer:
> :beer::beer::beer:
> ...


 Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2009)

there's one skill i i wish i had! very well done man..looks fly has hell.


----------



## 5i1verbu11et (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Beersix (Oct 19, 2007)

How much will something like your car seats go for?? an estimate. Everything looks amazing


----------



## 2003 golfer (Sep 25, 2007)

5i1verbu11et said:


> send me an email to [email protected]


 Hey, I lost track of this thread and didn't notice your response. Are you still free to email? I finished my shifter (for better or for worse, as I used red loctite on it now.) but my steering wheel is starting to fade, so I might think about wrapping it.


----------



## 5i1verbu11et (Nov 4, 2009)

2003 golfer said:


> Hey, I lost track of this thread and didn't notice your response. Are you still free to email? I finished my shifter (for better or for worse, as I used red loctite on it now.) but my steering wheel is starting to fade, so I might think about wrapping it.


 yes, send me an email


----------



## 5i1verbu11et (Nov 4, 2009)

Beersix said:


> How much will something like your car seats go for?? an estimate. Everything looks amazing


 

email me at [email protected]


----------



## 5i1verbu11et (Nov 4, 2009)

*Pic from the 2012 GCVW show in Langley BC where it took 2nd in class*


----------



## jacobroufa (Jun 18, 2012)

Bump for a sick wagon man. I just picked up a 2001 Jetta wagon in Reflex Silver, and can't wait for my own interior fun-times. Summer couldn't get here fast enough. Also love the Aristos and perfect low. :thumbup:


----------



## 5i1verbu11et (Nov 4, 2009)

Jacobroufa,

Thanks and welcome to the wagon family!


----------



## 5i1verbu11et (Nov 4, 2009)

*Annual update!*

Interior plus a few extras have been completed. 

Proud to share my wagon won the "Outstanding Interior" award at the 2013 Great Canadian Volkswagen Show in Vancouver, BC!

Look for the upcoming feature done by Jonathan Leung (jonnymooshoo) from Art of Stance.

Check some pics on my fb page (Timothy Cardon) or Jonathan's fb page as well


----------



## GRN6IX (Jan 2, 2003)

I know it was a long time ago now, but is there any way you could get part numbers off of the seat covers you removed (front seats)? I have square-bolster seats & I'd like to get replacements. I have ETKA, but there are so many variants, I can't find the right one.

very impressive work!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 5i1verbu11et (Nov 4, 2009)

GRN6IX, 

Thank you for the compliments. 

I am not sure of the part numbers of the seat covers. I do know they came in the Jetta Wolfsburg and GTI in roughly 2002. Anyone else who has more info feel free to chime in.


----------



## JJR18t (Dec 13, 2009)

Breathtaking work dude. Good to know there is some mad upholstery skill in the valley! 

Love the quilted headliner.


----------



## 5i1verbu11et (Nov 4, 2009)

JJR18t said:


> Breathtaking work dude. Good to know there is some mad upholstery skill in the valley!
> 
> Love the quilted headliner.


Thx!


----------



## 5i1verbu11et (Nov 4, 2009)

*A few interior/upholstery additions for 2013*

Here is a pic of my new hood bra done to match the plaid stitching of the interior.










New PODI boost gauge










GLI aluminum trim










Leather wrapped engine cover


----------



## 5i1verbu11et (Nov 4, 2009)

And jump ahead to August 2019. This is the last AutoX and car show I went to before selling my wagon in November 2019


----------

